# The bmw i3 concept with photos



## somanywelps (Jan 25, 2012)

Is it an electric? or a hybrid?


----------



## News Gate (Mar 26, 2012)

it is A hybrid electric vehicle (HEV) is a type of hybrid vehicle and electric vehicle which combines a conventional internal combustion engine (ICE) propulsion system with an electric propulsion system.

for more information GO TO http://offgate.blogspot.com


----------



## somanywelps (Jan 25, 2012)

So both the i3 and i8 are hybrids. Yes they are series hybrids (PHEV) but they're still hybrids.

The i3 will get annihilated if it goes up against the plug-in Prius due to cost. Look at the volt at just $40k for god's sake.

The 300k i8... well, people don't pay 300k for a hybrid.


----------

